# Ignore user



## Dan B (17 Feb 2011)

I suppose it is a measure of how infrequently I feel the need to ignore a user that I can never remember how to do it. This may be a request that needs passing onto the ip.board developers or it may just be a matter of editing skins, I don't know, but would it be possible to have an 'ignore this user' link on user X's profile page? That way when you see the posts that froth you into a, er, froth of frothy rage, you would click on the poster and then click on ignore - a much more user-friendly way to be user-unfriendly than going into your _own_ profile settings and then trying to remember how they spell their forum name.
It is not my intention here to reignite the "should ignoring users be allowed" debate. We've done that already


----------



## Shaun (14 Mar 2011)

I like the idea - in terms of making something simpler to do.

I've suggested it to IPS, but I don't know if it will be incorporated in the up-coming 3.2 new version or not.

I'll let you know if they announce anything definite.

Shaun


----------



## MacB (14 Mar 2011)

while we're at it could we have a 'flounce' button? save the drama queens all that heartfelt typing to let us know they're off


----------



## frank9755 (14 Mar 2011)

MacB said:


> while we're at it could we have a 'flounce' button? save the drama queens all that heartfelt typing to let us know they're off




That would create a need for an 'Encore' button!


----------

